# Lateral Cutters



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Any of you guys doing lining use a lateral cutter to reinstate from the main such as a Dancutter? 

I'm looking at getting one because I don't always have access through the backside like if the branch line is a tub drain.

The Dancutter seems popular but I've heard it breaks a lot. Was hoping someone had some experience with it and / or some others.

Mostly reinstating in 3-6" pipe.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

No experience with it but look into Try-Tek.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We use the Try-tek and the Picote. We have had pretty good luck with both. Im also looking at the Dancutter and would love to get some real feedback on it. Its amazing the money you can dump in these things.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

bulldozer said:


> We use the Try-tek and the Picote. We have had pretty good luck with both. Im also looking at the Dancutter and would love to get some real feedback on it. Its amazing the money you can dump in these things.


I was looking at the Try-Tek actually.

I have Nu Flow's reinstatement cutters. It works well, except that, like the picote you can't get the cables through traps. Which means you're gapping those fittings which I'm not always particularly fond of.

How to you like the Try Tek? Is it reliable. Which model do you have? If you don't mind me asking what did it run you?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We have the 80. So far so good havent had a chance to really use it alot. I here you on the trap problem. If your going to invest in a lateral cutter i suggest really practicing in your shop on some lined pipe first. The jobsite is not the place to learn! I have a few jobs coming up and i will post some videos.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

bulldozer said:


> We have the 80. So far so good havent had a chance to really use it alot. I here you on the trap problem. If your going to invest in a lateral cutter i suggest really practicing in your shop on some lined pipe first. The jobsite is not the place to learn! I have a few jobs coming up and i will post some videos.


I was looking at the 80 myself. Gonna call them in the morning for a quote. I'm looking at that or the Dancutter Superflex. We do run into 3" here so I want the machine to be able to tackle that.

Always practice in the shop. Get all the kinks out that way.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I wish i would have waited for the cleaner show. Not that i would save a ton of money but you can compare apples and oranges a little easier. I like the dan cutter to. I dont do enough re-instating to go all out and go with a big boy cutter. You are welcome to come down and play with ours if your in the area.


----------

